

Welcome to the Brave New World: TweetPsych (not my project) - andrewljohnson
http://tweetpsych.com/

======
TrevorJ
Interesting idea. Being that it is Twitter, I find it funny that they track
Narcissism as one of the data points. I wonder if that starts at a higher
baseline just because the user IS on Twitter after all?

